# i still get excited and forget the basics...



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im up in the climber about 20' around 10am watching some trails that merge in the corner im in, got a thicket directly behind i cant see because im watching the open hardwoods in front, all of a sudden here comes this big doe running to my right out of the thicket and i do a bleat call with my mouth to get her to stop running, sure enough she stops about 35-40 yards away and looks back (i paced it off later), the sun was just poking me in the eyes at this time (im looking directly into it) and she stopped where the was a V in a tree. i could see her face and between the V a good sholder shot, (boy im standing and taking an off hand shot 20' up a tree, doesnt get much better) i took the shot right between the V. she jumps, does a 180 and runs right back into the thicket where she just came from and her tail was down.. im thinking i hit her for sure because that tail was down.. i wait a little bit and climb down, go look around for blood, found none. now i know i hit this deer because she was so close and the way she acted.. i looked for over 2 hours, gave up and climbed back up my tree. as im sitting there i keep going over and over what happened. i know i hit her and couldnt understand why she didnt drop and there was no blood. after a few hrs and being very sure where she was when i shot, i climbed back down.. looked for over an hour and gave up again, man im really feeling bad now because im positive i hit her and bumbed out that i cant find her. so again im sitting up in the stand and BOOM!! i start thinking maybe i missed her. my rifle is sighted in 2" high at 80 yards (remember this doe was about 40 yards) so i find a tree with a knot close to where i shot at the doe and let her rip, sure enough my bullet hit almost 8" high from where i was aiming. seems in all my excitement i forgot about basic ballistics and shot clear over her back.. but i dont care, i was excited to be out and i'll be back in that same climber at 6:30am. i know theres a lot of guys that dont get excited over shooting a doe, i do!


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice story, and I'm with You. I'll take a doe in a heart beat, as long as the population is good. Their old factory defenses work just the same.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I hunt for meat so does work for me....I got a nice one Monday afternoon first deer with my new savage 220 70 yard shot she fell feet from where I shot couldn't be happier


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Good story ezbite. Sorry you didn't get your doe. I got a doe today, wasn't the biggest doe but my first with a gun in 3 years, I was pretty excited about that


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

when I don't get excited anymore its time to think about quitting hunting. I once had this big doe at 20 yrds behind a tree. I waited until she stepped out and I stopped her and let fly an arrow. knowing I had made a good hit I got down and searched but couldn't find anything. I get back in the stand and see my arrow in a clump of grass. it would have been way low to have hit the deer. I took a shot at that clump of grass and I hit about 15" low. I start checking the bow and find my peep sight had came loose and slid down the string. I was very disappointed but I never gave up. that's hunting now isn't it??
sherman


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You were right, if you miss it will be you and not the gun

You'll get the next one.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lundy said:


> You were right, if you miss it will be you and not the gun
> 
> You'll get the next one.


you son of a gun.lol.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

ezbite said:


> you son of a bitch.lol.


Seems to me a strong load of rock salt is in order. OUCH! HA! HA! HA!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not been able to hunt for the past nine seasons and really miss it as well as all the preparation prior to the hunt. I still get excited reading about the OGF members hunts. All that a miss does is extend that wonderful anticipation so good luck tomorrow EZ and thanks for the story..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> I have not been able to hunt for the past nine seasons and really miss it as well as all the preparation prior to the hunt. I still get excited reading about the OGF members hunts. All that a miss does is extend that wonderful anticipation so good luck tomorrow EZ and thanks for the story..


 thanks Ron, lets get out fishing next spring..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

chatterbox said:


> Seems to me a strong load of rock salt is in order. OUCH! HA! HA! HA!


na, Kim is a good guy, hes still mad i showed him how to jig fish many moons ago..


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> na, Kim is a good guy, hes still mad i showed him how to jig fish many moons ago..


With the same level of proficiency that you could now teach me how to shoot


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

even though I still hunt our ml season I still love reading other hunters stories. be it stories like ezbite's story or someone who got the big one. makes me feel like I'm in the woods with them.

I hunt a wildlife area in northern Indiana. its public land and gets a lot of pressure. so I don't expect to get a trophy buck. but i'll take one if he comes in. but i'll also fill my ml tag with a doe if that's what comes in. good luck to all you diehards out there hunting. don't forget to post your hunting story.
sherman


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol I've never really deer hunted at all and LOVE reading all the stories this time of year.
Thanks for sharing!


----------

